# Decent bog wood



## RudeDogg1 (17 Oct 2010)

Does anyone know of any sites in the uk that sell decent bog wood im having trouble finding any i like


----------



## Stickleback (17 Oct 2010)

ebay

Here's a couple of good ones:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Driftwood-Aquariu ... _500wt_922

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Driftwood-Centerp ... _668wt_907

IME cheaper and much better selection on ebay than any single supplier.

R


----------



## RudeDogg1 (17 Oct 2010)

dont like them 2 lol there is 1 im watching on ebay. Funny when i was miles from setting up there was loads about


----------



## Garuf (17 Oct 2010)

Depends on the types you're after, planted box and AE will both have some.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (17 Oct 2010)

im just after a nice sized center piece / focal point not all branchy and twiggy like alot of them


----------



## Garuf (17 Oct 2010)

LFS then, branchy is very much en vogue so if it's big hunks you want there isn't really anywhere online to get them.


----------



## Luketendo (17 Oct 2010)

MA have a selection usually do big JBL tree roots and the like.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (17 Oct 2010)

not a big hunk either lol you know when you have an image in your mind but just cant find it. I just want quite a long bit with a couple out crops on abit likt this but better http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT not quite what i wanted but might have to do (awkward git i know) the lfs stuff is to small round here


----------



## Gfish (17 Oct 2010)

What size tank is it to go in? I have a few interesting pieces that you may like. PM me your email and I'll send you some pics


----------



## RudeDogg1 (17 Oct 2010)

Its a 48 inch pm on it's way


----------



## RudeDogg1 (17 Oct 2010)

Its a 48 inch pm on it's way


----------



## RudeDogg1 (17 Oct 2010)

What's ma Luke?


----------



## Luketendo (17 Oct 2010)

RudeDogg1 said:
			
		

> What's ma Luke?



Maidenhead Aquatics.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (17 Oct 2010)

Doh! I knew that lol

They only have tiny bits at mine


----------



## Simon D (18 Oct 2010)

Where are you? Update your location via your profile. I've got some and could be your next door neighbour!


----------



## RudeDogg1 (18 Oct 2010)

I'm in Barnstaple north devon


----------



## Piece-of-fish (18 Oct 2010)

I've got some big mopani pieces that you could like. Will send the pics in the evening.


----------



## Gill (18 Oct 2010)

Have you tried Pets at home, for the type of bogwood you are after they do have some nice peices from time to time.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (18 Oct 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I've got some big mopani pieces that you could like. Will send the pics in the evening.



cool cheers


----------



## mrjackdempsey (18 Oct 2010)

Pity you are so far away (relative to me anyway here in Eire) as I got given six pieces of bog oak, the biggest two over eight foot long, a five foot length and some smaller pieces around 18" to two foot long.They are soaking at the moment and the water is rich tea colour but hopefully in the next two to three months they will be ready


----------



## RudeDogg1 (18 Oct 2010)

sounds like u have some monsters lol


----------



## Piece-of-fish (20 Oct 2010)

Sorry, completely forgot about this post. Are you still in search?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Oct 2010)

There it is:









2kg FE for size comparison, the biggest piece is a little over 2' long and 1' wide. The smallest one is about 1' long.
4 pieces in total. 
Looking for 20Â£ plus p&p
Regards and sorry for rubish pictures, could do better ones if you like the wood.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (21 Oct 2010)

My toes not for sale though


----------



## RudeDogg1 (21 Oct 2010)

some nice bits there sadly I just got a realy nice piece from the bay and much bigger than id thought but full of nooks for lil fish to hide in.


----------

